# Home theater line out converter?



## sbelew (Feb 13, 2011)

My father has a Sony Blue-Ray/ Home theater system. The subwoofer has quit working. It connects to the receiver via just 2 wires. I have a spare home theater sub that has a single RCA input and requires being plugged into 110v. Is there any way to adapt this sub to work on his receiver?


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

sbelew said:


> My father has a Sony Blue-Ray/ Home theater system. The subwoofer has quit working. It connects to the receiver via just 2 wires. I have a spare home theater sub that has a single RCA input and requires being plugged into 110v. Is there any way to adapt this sub to work on his receiver?


you are sure the sony system doesn't have a rca sub out ? And you are sure your replacement sub doesn't have speaker level inputs?

what is not working on the sony sub? the amp or the driver? you could replace either for not much money.


----------



## Ray21 (Oct 19, 2009)

A regular car audio LOC should work just fine.


----------



## sbelew (Feb 13, 2011)

miniSQ said:


> you are sure the sony system doesn't have a rca sub out ? And you are sure your replacement sub doesn't have speaker level inputs?
> 
> what is not working on the sony sub? the amp or the driver? you could replace either for not much money.


No RCA outputs on amp. No speaker level inputs on sub. It works but makes odd noises like the speaker is damaged. Receiver/Blue Ray player works fine, I got this extra sub laying around, needs to be put to use. I figured some type of converter woulb be the cheapest way to solve the problem.


----------



## sbelew (Feb 13, 2011)

Ray21 said:


> A regular car audio LOC should work just fine.


I have no experience with Line converters. Can you point me in a direction of a decent but not so expensive one?


----------



## Ray21 (Oct 19, 2009)

I've used this model in a few different installs with good results:
PAC LC-2 Remote Hi/Low Line-Level Controller : Amazon.com : Automotive


----------

